

Google and Yahoo Romania defaced - spotirca
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Yahoo-Romania-Hacked-by-Algerian-Cybercriminal-310254.shtml

======
campuscodi
Wow...how noobish from both sites. Any person with access to search engines
can learn how to do a DNS poisoning in a day. I would have expected some
better protection mechanisms from such big-name services.

